# New CD out from Fear scape studios



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Fear scape studios has a GREAT cd out,They have a link on they're site to listen to some great haunt scape music.http://fearscapestudios.com/store2/store?page=shop.browse&category_id=7
They also have a sweet line up of Masks they make & for very reasonable prices ! Just got mine & awesome stuff !!


----------

